# يــا رب لـقـــد دخـلـنـا فـــي زمــن مــيـــلادك الــمـجـيـد



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2015)

يــا رب لـقـــد دخـلـنـا فـــي زمــن مــيـــلادك الــمـجـيـد ،
 فـنـطـلـب مـنـك أن تـسـاعــدنــا عـلـــى أن تــقــبـــل ضــعـفـنــا .. 
تـقـبـل ذواتـنــا بـحـسـنـاتــهــا و عــلاتــهــا ..
و ألا تــدع خـطـيـئـتـنـــا و مـحـدوديّــتـنـا تـمـنـعـنـا مــن الـلّـجـوء إلــيـــك ..
انّــنــا نـــدعـــوك إلـــى مـغـارتــنــا الــمــتــواضــعــة ..
لــتـولـــد فـيـهـــا .. و تـــــزرع فــيــنـــا الــحــبّ... 
و الـسّـــلام و الــفـــرح .. لـــيــتـمـــجّــد اسـمــك مــن خــلالــنــا ,,,
آمـيـــــ†ــــــن
 منتظرين ميلادك يارب فى قلوبنا وحياتنا جميعاً ... 
أمين.​


----------



## grges monir (1 ديسمبر 2015)

امين يارب


----------



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2015)

*آميـــــــن*​


----------



## أَمَة (2 ديسمبر 2015)

آمين!
ليكن سلام في العالم.


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> امين يارب


شكرااا جرجس لمرووورك وللتقييييم الجميل 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2015)

​


النهيسى قال:


> ​​
> *آميـــــــن*
> ​​​​



شكرااا  اخي النهيسي  لمرووورك وللتقييييم الجميل 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> آمين!
> ليكن سلام في العالم.


امييييين يارب
شكراااا ياغاليه لمرووورك وللتقيييم الجميل
ربنا يبارك​


----------

